# Sekonda Lug



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a Sekonda with a broken lug where the strap bar attaches. Are cases available or should I have a crack at a silver solder repair???


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Which model and do you have a picture?

I have a few bits and bobs....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll post a pic when I get my camera sorted. It's a 17 jewel with a flat top and bottom edge with curved sides left and right. It has a sweeping, centrally mounted seconds hand. The case is chrome? plated brass and appears to have a stainless back of the same shape as the front. The movement is circular and is enclosed in a circular case, mounted onto the blue face. Many thanks for your help, Mike (pic to follow)


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I've a couple of basket cases in the watchbox which might match so awaiting photo....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Acouple of pics of the case and damage:-

case










damage










Mike


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah not seen one like that ever to be honest... (sorry the ones I have are round)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Xantiagib said:


> Ah not seen one like that ever to be honest... (sorry the ones I have are round)


Not to worry. The "innards" are round but mounted on a rectangular face. Thanks for trying to help. Appreciated.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I , too, have only round cases; I have some 'tommnau' case, but not for this movement, very sorry...

Looks like a silver solder/file solution...

Good luck!


----------

